# Golf Carts



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

Any golf cart guys/gals in here?! I'm looking to buy one and just want some info from others. I'm looking 2 different ones right now both are gas - 1 is an 06 ez go - green - standard set up for $3k and the other one is an 04 ez go with 615 hours white with a spindle lift and some bigger tires and a small bed on the back for $3350. Both run real good and impressed me but I didnt get to ride the green 06 much but the sales man that has the 04 with big tires took me up a hill that really impressed me. The green 06 looks to be in a little better shape (now dont get me wrong they both are nice) and I'd really like to do everything to it myself but for another 350 i can get the tires and lift already but its a 2 yr older cart. 
Any suggestions from anyone?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

My paw converted over an electric cart to gas using the engine out of a suzuki LT230
Thats all the experience we got
Get the one already lifted 
You know you are going to lift it regardless haha


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

yea thats true - i really wanted the jakes long travel lift but i hate to spend 3k then have to turn around and buy lift/wheels/tires - but with the one already lifted - all i'll have to do is Carterize it!! haha! Carter's my last name. Once I'm done with something I always put "Carter Edition" stickers on it!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Is this a two stroke? If so does it have the oil pump that's mounted to the outside of the engine right in front of the flywheel? And if all that's true, you need to disconnect that pump and pre-mix your gas. The place I used to work ended up putting three engines in theirs because of the chicken **** design of the pump. The last time I put an engine in it, I took the pump off and told them to use nothing but pre-mix.


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

no these are four stroke 295cc motors.


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

come to find out the 04 is actually an 02...


----------

